# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android برنامج اول برنامج من تطويري .. برنامج التشفير Encdroid

## abol3z

*Encdroid* *رابط الجالكسي تاب 10.1 : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *رابط الجالكسي 7.0 : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *برنامج تشفير النصوص باستخدام واحدة من اقوى طرق التشفير .... اول برنامج من تطويري الشخصي.* *اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم.* *ارجو تحميل البرنامج من السامسونج ابس لدعم المحتوى العربي. اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم وارجو وضع الاراء في قسم التعليقات وشكرا*  *قريبا سيتم اضافة نسخة النوت واجهزة الجالكسي اس واس2*

----------


## abdou...5

شكرا اخي بارك الله فيك

----------


## el_pop193

موضوع مميز

----------


## darc12

شكرا على لمجهود

----------

